

OpenDNS Makes $20k/day Filtering Phishing And Porn Sites - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/20/opendns-makes-20kday-filtering-phishing-and-porn-sites/

======
fallentimes
I started using these guys about a year ago and haven't looked back. Highly
recommended for the shortcuts feature alone, let alone the added security they
provide.

------
Tichy
Might be a good service, but the name is highly inappropriate. Censorship is
the opposite of being open. Perhaps "CensorDNS" would have been more accurate.

~~~
jm4
You've got a point about the name, but the filtering is opt-in and when a site
is blocked by a filter you get a message explaining why. You can use it as
plain old free DNS if you're looking to avoid the ad-filled failed lookup
redirects that ISPs have been pushing lately. All the extras are completely
optional.

------
tlrobinson
Another advantage of OpenDNS is security. It's rather coincidental this got
posted on same day a massive DNS vulnerability was leaked:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=252865>

I would hope that all the major ISPs have patched their DNS servers by now,
but if your not sure it might be a good idea to switch to OpenDNS, at least
temporarily.

------
nazgulnarsil
how do they stay up to date on what they block and what they allow?

~~~
andreyf
From the article:

 _OpenDNS also uses their community to drive new features and tag new malware
sites. Users submit ideas and vote on them in a Digg-like interface. And when
a user blacklists a site and tags it with a category, other users are asked to
verify. If they do, the site is added to the general category blacklist as
well._

Sounds exploitable...

~~~
Tichy
There have been problems with that kind of approach before, for example for
companies that ended up on spam blacklists without justification.

I don't like it :-(

